# Launching New business



## josephirons

I am launching a new ground floor opportunity in Australia in May. It is a 15 Trillion dollar (US) industry and the top in the world.

I am looking for leaders and people who want more time and money.

If interested please contact me thanks 

Joseph Irons


----------



## aussiesteve

josephirons said:


> I am launching a new ground floor opportunity in Australia in May. It is a 15 Trillion dollar (US) industry and the top in the world.
> 
> I am looking for leaders and people who want more time and money.
> 
> If interested please contact me thanks
> 
> Joseph Irons


Let me guess another MLM scheme?


----------



## josephirons

aussiesteve said:


> Let me guess another MLM scheme?


Hmmm let me guess, your broke, have failed at a business and you are now bitter.

Actually I am a real estate investor and an international speaker and am launching a business... There are no schemes, I support all businesses including MLM because I support anything that will help people escape their circumstances! The thing is in business as with anything you have to work and be positive to succeed... Just by your reply I can guess where your bank account lies within a few hundred


----------



## aussiesteve

josephirons said:


> Hmmm let me guess, your broke, have failed at a business and you are now bitter.
> 
> Actually I am a real estate investor and an international speaker and am launching a business... There are no schemes, I support all businesses including MLM because I support anything that will help people escape their circumstances! The thing is in business as with anything you have to work and be positive to succeed... Just by your reply I can guess where your bank account lies within a few hundred


So in answer to my question you launch a personal attack 
I would have thought a real estate investing international speaker,
Who is making so much money in San Antonio would have had a far more polished response.
From the overwhelming response that you have had on this forum I doubt I would have trouble getting a seat should I wish to attend one of your seminars.
You may find Australians far more skeptical than you expected.


----------



## josephirons

aussiesteve said:


> So in answer to my question you launch a personal attack
> I would have thought a real estate investing international speaker,
> Who is making so much money in San Antonio would have had a far more polished response.
> From the overwhelming response that you have had on this forum I doubt I would have trouble getting a seat should I wish to attend one of your seminars.
> You may find Australians far more skeptical than you expected.


I only just posted this a few hours ago.. Skepticism is fine, closed mindedness will keep you in your current situation.

Dogmatism and skepticism are both, in a sense, absolute philosophies ; one is certain of knowing, the other of not knowing. What philosophy should dissipate is certainty, whether of knowledge or ignorance.

Skepticism is the reason your in your situation. LLike I said, I can guess your account within a few hundred.

The truth is a successful person will look at every opportunity, get all the facts and then make an informed decision based on the facts.

You, attacked first by trying to discredit my opportunity. I merely held up a mirror and you did not like the reflection.

Let me ask you this... How has being skeptical worked out for you? My guess is it hasn't served you well and as such you troll around message boards being bitter and judging everyone's opportunities without offering any of your own.

You are only the problem and not even close to the solution.

My advice, change your thoughts and you change your circumstances


----------



## aussiesteve

josephirons said:


> I only just posted this a few hours ago.. Skepticism is fine, closed mindedness will keep you in your current situation.
> 
> Dogmatism and skepticism are both, in a sense, absolute philosophies ; one is certain of knowing, the other of not knowing. What philosophy should dissipate is certainty, whether of knowledge or ignorance.
> 
> Skepticism is the reason your in your situation. LLike I said, I can guess your account within a few hundred.
> 
> The truth is a successful person will look at every opportunity, get all the facts and then make an informed decision based on the facts.
> 
> You, attacked first by trying to discredit my opportunity. I merely held up a mirror and you did not like the reflection.
> 
> Let me ask you this... How has being skeptical worked out for you? My guess is it hasn't served you well and as such you troll around message boards being bitter and judging everyone's opportunities without offering any of your own.
> 
> You are only the problem and not even close to the solution.
> 
> My advice, change your thoughts and you change your circumstances


Well being skeptical has served me very well.Even though i may not be a multi billionaire, i am comfortably off , still married to the same woman after 25 years , my children have been educated in private schools and i have never lost any money in a get rich scheme.
Seems ok to me.


----------



## josephirons

aussiesteve said:


> Well being skeptical has served me very well.Even though i may not be a multi billionaire, i am comfortably off , still married to the same woman after 25 years , my children have been educated in private schools and i have never lost any money in a get rich scheme.
> Seems ok to me.


Awesome, no one said get rich quick. There is no such thing but there is get rich... Have a good one


----------



## aussiesteve

josephirons said:


> Awesome, no one said get rich quick. There is no such thing but there is get rich... Have a good one


Thank you, and if I could give you a tip, tell people as much as you can about your enterprise, it helps a lot here to get accepted.
By the way did you know this is a forum for people intending to immigrate to Australia?


----------



## Australianonline

I think if you evaluate your skills and abilities, researched the opportunities and potential, any business is viable. I would be interested in knowing more about it, meanwhile if any needs a resume for a job, or advice in finding employment please feel free to contact me.


----------



## Savvy83

Can I just say, if this is/was a legitimate approach, then maybe you should have considered a slightly more thoughtful approach. I instantly went to a Nigerian prince style business transaction. I mean the number 15 trillion just sounds ridiculous.


----------



## arthurentier

For someone who is doing business, this approach looks like beginner style... I thought business meant to attract people in a good way to get what we want and not the opposite...


----------



## Baljit

I am an Slp working ib Malaysia and at the moment looking at job vacancies in Aus.Kindly advise


----------



## OscarVMorris

josephirons said:


> I am launching a new ground floor opportunity in Australia in May. It is a 15 Trillion dollar (US) industry and the top in the world.
> 
> I am looking for leaders and people who want more time and money.
> 
> If interested please contact me thanks
> 
> Joseph Irons


Its great opportunity.i want to contack you.what i have to for it?


----------



## JandE

Savvy83 said:


> Can I just say, if this is/was a legitimate approach, then maybe you should have considered a slightly more thoughtful approach. I instantly went to a Nigerian prince style business transaction. I mean the number 15 trillion just sounds ridiculous.


That was my thinking too. Seen so many scams that begin like that. We end up thinking the same.

(_a new ground floor opportunity in Australia in a 15 Trillion dollar (US) industry_)
Why would an Australian Business be quoted in US$ ?

15 trillion US$ = 20 trillion Aus $ which is the same as 406 million people earning A$50,000, in a country with a population of nearer 24 million

For the sake of interest that US$15T is equal to A$2.25 million (A$2,250,000) per Australian household.

A bit ambitious ?
The Australian GDP is under $2 trillion dollars
The United States' GDP was estimated to be $17.7 trillion as of Q1 2015
...
Australia and UK have been bitten by so many like that over the years that we end up naturally wary.

Unfortunately many new arrivals don't have the same experience, and are open to being caught.


----------



## Essendon15

*Information*



josephirons said:


> I am launching a new ground floor opportunity in Australia in May. It is a 15 Trillion dollar (US) industry and the top in the world.
> 
> I am looking for leaders and people who want more time and money.
> 
> If interested please contact me thanks
> 
> Joseph Irons


Im just wondering what the buisness is? What the company is called? And if there is any legit info of this being legit and not a scam because its seems interesting and without proof its a scam i cant judge


----------

